# Time Warner Edges Out EA in Running for Worst Company in America



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Time Warner Edges Out EA in Running for Worst Company in America*

Consumerist will not award EA with third straight crown

Time Warner Cable has passed Electronic Arts for the title of Worst Company in America in the first round of voting. According to Consumerist, it was only by a slim margin that Time Warner Cable edged past EA by garnering 51.2 percent of the votes in order to proceed onto the next round of the poll....

Full Story Here


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

No surprise there........


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Looks like they are doing it differently this year. Before DirecTV always went up against Dish. Dish isn't nominated, and DirecTV is going up against Facebook. Though I don't think either one should really be in the running.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Facebook beat out DirecTV (DISH did not make the "playoffs" in the bracket system).

Silly poll ...
http://consumerist.com/2014/03/26/facebooks-gets-the-thumbs-up-from-haters-takes-final-spot-in-worst-company-not-so-sweet-16/


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm surprised McDonalds beat Target after that CC hack incident, that lots of shoppers were concern with their identity info, I know Target is not responsible, but it doesn't bold too well with customers and in fear of ever using their CC at the store, And McDonald's well I'm not too sure about that other than the expensive Big Mac's and fries, but I do love their dollar value meals, and there is always long lines indoors and drive-thru especially weekends.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

This is going to be tough, since Time Warner is paired with Koch. Not fair! :guck:


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

It is down to just Monsanto and Comcast. Voting for the winner opens up Monday morning, so we should know who gets crowned the winner later in the day.

http://consumerist.com/2014/04/04/who-will-go-head-to-head-in-the-worst-company-in-america-final-death-match/


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Quite a few apple and orange comparisons on the chart.

(disclaimer: I actually do business with Monsanto, Walmart, McDonalds, Ebay/Paypal, Wells Fargo, GM and DirecTV. Of those companies, in my experience, Ebay/Paypal is worst, and worst by a wide margin)

(I am also thinking, for instance, that Monsanto is getting high negatives from folks that don't actually do business with them, they get 'bad' press for their GMO products, not their customer interface. Might apply to McDonalds too, they get high negatives from folks that wouldn't be caught dead actually in a McDonalds)


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Comcast Wins 'Worst Company in America' Award For Second Time










http://consumerist.com/2014/04/08/congratulations-to-comcast-your-2014-worst-company-in-america/

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Wins-Worst-Company-in-America-Award-For-Second-Time-128464

http://bgr.com/2014/04/08/comcast-worst-company-in-america/


----------

